#maas 2013-07-29
<alok_> hi
<alok_> anyone der
<alok_> ?
<AskUbuntu> Installing maas-dns on ubuntu 12.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/326061
#maas 2013-07-30
<Giraffe> hello world
<Giraffe> has anyone been able to get maas to work?
<bigjools> Giraffe: plenty of people. having trouble?
<bigjools> roaksoax: FYI I upgraded saucy recently and it didn't move the apache config to the right place
<bigjools> so there's a bug in the packaging somewhere
<rbasak> bigjools: roaksoax: apache2 packaging has changed quite a bit in saucy now.
<roaksoax> manjo: hey! so the bug is raring + maas from the ubuntu archive or from the PPA?
<manjo> roaksoax, its from arvhive
<manjo> not PPA
<manjo> maas 1.4.5
<manjo> I updated the bug as well
<manjo> roaksoax, so when I fire up maas it should find the nodes in the chassis automagically right ?
<manjo> roaksoax, I get 0 nodes in maas ... am I missing a step in the config ?
<roaksoax> manjo: you need to turn on the nodes and let them PXE boot from MAAS (or if you are using an external DHCP server, you need to tell to PXE boot from MAAS)
<manjo> ah ok
<manjo> roaksoax, "maas-cli maas nodes accept-all" gives me a usage error ... has this command changed too ?
<manjo> roaksoax, as per the instructions on http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/nodes.html
<roaksoax> manjo: it shouldn't have
<roaksoax> manjo: is the MAAS user called 'maas'?
<manjo> roaksoax, no ubuntu
<manjo> ah s**t
<manjo> I think the keys setup might be wrong on my end ... not sure though
<roaksoax> yeah that's proably it, it shouldn't fail
#maas 2013-07-31
<freeflyi1g> hi, normally, maas adds a CNAME record into bind's zone file after a machine been allocated, right?
<bigjools> it adds it when it knows its IP
<bigjools> which depends on the leases scanner working correctly
<freeflyi1g> my problem is only the machine used for juju bootstrap has its CNAME added, and not the rest of instances, so I can't reach them by using domain name
<freeflyi1g> is this normal or a bug?
<bigjools> could be neither :)
<bigjools> are the instances deployed correctly?
<bigjools> well, you should see CNAMEs once they finish commissioning
<bigjools> which maas version?
<freeflyi1g> bigjools: yes, some have been deployed correctly, when I try to add-relation between them, failed, due to the domain name couldn't be resolved
<bigjools> did you check the zone file to see if it was added?
<bigjools> no reason they won't get added if the bootstrap node had its one added
<freeflyi1g> bigjools: the one in saucy, plus a fix from bzr for empty filename
<bigjools> ok
<freeflyi1g> bigjools: I checked the zone file, only on has been added, not any others
<bigjools> you can use the daily builds PPA for that if you want
<bigjools> can you check that their DHCP leases are in the database
<freeflyi1g> bigjools: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5932076/
<freeflyi1g> bigjools: the last line was added manually, and also some entries at the begining of the file
<bigjools> freeflyi1g: do you know how to use "maas shell" to examine what's in DHCPLease?
<freeflyi1g> bigjools: sorry, no
<bigjools> ok hang on I'm in the middle of something, I'll help you shortly
<bigjools> unless someone beats me to it
<freeflyi1g> bigjools: no worries, take your time
<bigjools> if you know Django you can use Python in maas shell
<freeflyi1g> bigjools: which module shall I use to check it
<AskUbuntu> Maas VMs stopped at maas-enlisting-node login? | http://askubuntu.com/q/327114
<burnbrighter> Hi - Is MAAS still being actively developed?
<bigjools> burnbrighter_: yes
<bigjools> freeflying: sorry I didn't get to you yesterday
<burnbrighter_> Thanks bigjools
<bigjools> welcome
<burnbrighter_> bigjools: I'm working with wmware fusion to experiment with running maas in virt environment.  I saw guides posted by security team.  I believe them to be outdated.  I am running my nodes to be enlisted on PXE boot with maas-dhcp on my controller node on vmnet3 network with 172.16.118.x network.  How do I force the controller node to offer maas-dhcp (and dns) services on my vmnet3 adapter on the 172.16.118.x network?  The contoll
<burnbrighter_> on my regular network via 192.168.1.x
<burnbrighter_> it seems cobbler is no longer used. which is good.  We talked about that a long time ago.
<bigjools> burnbrighter_: there's configuration for different networks in the UI, you have to set each one up
<burnbrighter_> it has been some time since I've worked with maas
<burnbrighter_> I'll look
<bigjools> go into the cluster config
<burnbrighter_> Now I've done some LOL - 500 internal server erro
<bigjools> oops
#maas 2013-08-01
<freeflying> bigjools: no worries, after a accidental reboot, CNAME were added :)
<bigjools> freeflying: ummm ok!
<burnbrighter> I am running in to juju status/deployment issues: "Unhandled Error" to do TimeoutError - 2013-08-01 11:00:42,020 ERROR Unexpected TimeoutError interacting with provider: User timeout caused connection failure.
<burnbrighter> Is this fixed in ppa:juju/pkgs?  I am using the straight installation from standard repositories.  Any suggestions on how to handle this?
<burnbrighter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5937257/
<burnbrighter> juju version: Version: 0.5+bzr531-0ubuntu1.3
<burnbrighter> Nevermind - I figured out my problem.  This was Precise Penguin and required the port (:80) to work
#maas 2013-08-02
<mourad> Hi there
<mourad> I start using juju with MAAS when I lanch juju status the message connecting to the environnement stuck on the CLI
<mourad> What would be the probleme ?
<Davinder> hi
<Davinder> i want to install ubantu server on my server
<Davinder> which version should i choose
<Davinder> i want to deploy this server as ftp server
<Davinder> kindly suggest
<smoser> Daviey, i'd probably pick 12.04 server amd64.
<Daviey> smoser: Sounds good :)
<smoser> dah. Davinder
#maas 2013-08-04
<AskUbuntu> Nodes won't PXE boot | http://askubuntu.com/q/328667
#maas 2014-07-28
<allenap> blake_r: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-amt-high-level-api-intel-manageability-library-to-manageability-webpage
<rvba> blake_r: https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.5/ref/request-response/#django.http.StreamingHttpResponse
<alexmcwhirter> Does anyone know how i could have a preseed file load an iSCSI target to use as the installation disk?
#maas 2014-07-29
<duh_> hi, my maas pxe installation keep failing at 83% (configuring linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic (amd64)) , just wonder anyone in here has experienced the same problem before? Thx
<dpb1> Hi -- when I deployed a node with juju on maas, it got /dev/sdb as it's root device.  Is this a valid possibility?  or a bug?
<itredneck> i dont know if im doing something wrong but my interfaces are not showing under networks in maas, anyone have any ideas?
<itredneck> both are up in the OS
#maas 2014-07-30
<rvba> allenap: tiny branch for you to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/send-hostname/+merge/228811
<rvba> allenap: care to review another branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/add-event-logging/+merge/228827
<rvba> allenap: all fixed in https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/add-event-logging/+merge/228827, please have another look.
<rvba> blake_r: function mabr() { bzr branch "$@" ; cd "$2"; ctags -R -f .tags; make; make sampledata; }
<allenap> gmb`: What’s the name of that heavily-scenario’ed test?
<gmb`> allenap: provisioningserver.utils.tests.test_utils.TestTryMatchXPathScenarios.test
<rbasak> bigjools: for bug 1350270, I guess it might just be a minor fix, depending on whether there are any other requirements for permission/ownership for anything else in that directory.
<ubot5> bug 1350270 in maas (Ubuntu) "/var/log/maas/maas.log doesn't come back if deleted" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350270
<bigjools> rbasak: there are other maas-user owned logs in there
<bigjools> could be tricky
<rbasak> bigjools: I just triaged for ~ubuntu-server as Low because I figured that it was unlikely to happen in practice. Is this wrong? I can draw attention to it if you think it needs it?
<bigjools> rbasak: no, I think low is fine
<bigjools> thank you
<Sh3rl0ck> Does anyone know if the DNS service used by MAAS is bind9 or something else?
<Sh3rl0ck> Does anyone know if the DNS service used by MAAS is bind9 or something else? It seems our MAAS dns server is not responding to nslookup requests from the nodes
#maas 2014-07-31
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu 14.04 MAAS TFTP config file location? | http://askubuntu.com/q/504848
<allenap> jtv: http://jpmens.net/2011/07/06/execute-a-script-when-isc-dhcp-hands-out-a-new-lease/
<jtv> allenap: I Love You.
<allenap> jtv: The feeling is mutual :)
<blake_r> allenap: https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/node-list-columns/+merge/229033
<blake_r> allenap: rvba: https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/add-power-state-to-node/+merge/229056
<rvba> bigjools: gmb` : I just upgraded the package on the Orange box and got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915678/
<rvba> allenap: can you please review this tiny branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/fix-error-msg/+merge/229080
<allenap> rvba: Sure. Can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/transactions-redux/+merge/229076 please?
<rvba> allenap: okay
<allenap> Ta :)
<allenap> newhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1344089
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1344089 in MAAS 1.6 "IntegrityError after upgrading to 1.6beta5" [Critical,Fix committed]
<allenap> newell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1344089
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1344089 in MAAS 1.6 "IntegrityError after upgrading to 1.6beta5" [Critical,Fix committed]
#maas 2014-08-01
<rvba> bigjools: I'm getting the "Can\'t load the profile. Profile Dir: /tmp/tmpDC6w6k Firefox output" now… I believe this is due to the recent Firefox upgrade… did you solve the problem by upgrading sst and selenium?
 * bigjools yells back across room
<rvba> allenap: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/event-display/+merge/229178
<rvba> bigjools:
<rvba> Aug  1 10:31:52 OrangeBox05 maas.tasks: [INFO] Starting task 'upload_dhcp_leases' with args: () {}
<rvba> Aug  1 10:31:52 OrangeBox05 maas.tasks: [INFO] Starting task 'periodic_probe_dhcp' with args: () {}
<rvba> Aug  1 10:31:52 OrangeBox05 maas.tasks: [INFO] Finished task 'upload_dhcp_leases' with args: () {}
<rvba> This has changed to DEBUG right?
<allenap> kirkland: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7922382/
<rvba> bigjools: ^ ?
<AskUbuntu> Is there any reference or material about the preseed file of MaaS Fast Installer? | http://askubuntu.com/q/505427
<rvba> blake_r: lp:~rvb/maas/wire-new-power-on
<gmb`> rvba: Still around? Moreover, still working on things?
#maas 2014-08-02
<gest> dvb-c
<klep> greetings MaaS enthusiasts. I'm trying my first large scale MaaS deploy and running into an issue with ubuntu 12.04 nodes PXE booting from archive.ubuntu.com, they hang early in the process for a good 10-20 minutes before picking back up . From what I can tell they aren't pulling in any traffic and the cpu(s) are pegged during this intermission... any ideas what could be causing this? I have tested on multiple types of hardware and actually several mir
#maas 2015-07-27
<mup> Bug #994779 changed: changing the IP address of the maas server requires a reinstall <MAAS:Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/994779>
<bhundven> The node page on my maas 1.8.0 (1.8.0+bzr4001-0ubuntu2~trusty1 - ppa:maas-maintainers/stable) seems to just spin. I've looked at every log I can find, how would I go about debugging this issue? http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc520/bhundven/Screenshot%20from%202015-07-26%20235221_zpspmqudyzg.png
<bhundven> hrm, seemed to be a session thing. I had to logout and back in.
<mup> Bug #1478638 opened: Always use MAC address for IPMI if MAAS connected directly <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478638>
<plars> anyone here have experience using maas with APC PDUs? We've upgraded to 1.8.0 so that we have support for that now, but the power control over snmp doesn't seem to work reliably
#maas 2015-07-28
<mup> Bug #1357532 opened: precise hwe install via curtin boots non-hwe kernel <verification-done> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <maas-images:Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357532>
<mup> Bug #1357532 changed: precise hwe install via curtin boots non-hwe kernel <verification-done> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <maas-images:Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357532>
<mup> Bug #1357532 opened: precise hwe install via curtin boots non-hwe kernel <verification-done> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <maas-images:Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357532>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1403909, 1405998, 1423931, 1424287, 1433697
<mup> Bug #1357532 changed: precise hwe install via curtin boots non-hwe kernel <verification-done> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <maas-images:Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357532>
<mup> Bug #1456969 changed: MAAS cli/API: missing option set use-fast-installer / use-debian-installer <api> <canonical-bootstack> <verification-done> <verification-vivid-done>
<mup> <MAAS:Fix Released by rvb> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Committed by rvb> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Vivid):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456969>
<mup> Bug #1456969 opened: MAAS cli/API: missing option set use-fast-installer / use-debian-installer <api> <canonical-bootstack> <verification-done> <verification-vivid-done>
<mup> <MAAS:Fix Released by rvb> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Committed by rvb> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Vivid):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456969>
<mup> Bug #1456969 changed: MAAS cli/API: missing option set use-fast-installer / use-debian-installer <api> <canonical-bootstack> <verification-done> <verification-vivid-done>
<mup> <MAAS:Fix Released by rvb> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Committed by rvb> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Vivid):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1456969>
<roaksoax> 3/win 10
<TheMue> heya, any topics regard the MAAS+Juju Networking Interlock this afternoon? we're currently only two and don't have anything.
<mup> Bug #1478103 opened: need support for configuring syslog <cloud-init:Fix Committed by smoser> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478103>
<mup> Bug #1329267 changed: CLI does not tell users to issue a "refresh" when the API gets out of date <cli> <upgrade> <verification-done> <MAAS:Fix Released by allenap> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Committed by allenap> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329267>
<mup> Bug #1387859 changed:  When MAAS has too many leases, and lease parsing fails, MAAS fails to auto-map NIC with network <verification-done> <MAAS:Fix Committed by julian-edwards> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Committed by rvb> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1387859>
#maas 2015-07-29
<bdx> core, maas-mainters, maas-devs, maasdevs: Hows it going everyone?
<bdx> core, maas-mainters, maas-devs, maasdevs: Does there exist a file based backup strategy similar to the backup branch here https://code.launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/maas/backup for maas 1.8?
#maas 2015-07-30
<mup> Bug #1479721 opened: Bulk tagging of nodes in UI <landscape> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479721>
<mup> Bug #1479839 opened: MAAS deletes boot images by default if they no longer exist in simplestreams <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.8:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479839>
<daytona> hey yall, are you already aware of the PD alerts coming in? https://raxcm.pagerduty.com/incidents
<daytona> NebOps is having issues logging in, getting Permission denied (publickey).
<mup> Bug #1472741 changed: No way to delete images as the maas user that I can see <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472741>
<mup> Bug #1472741 opened: No way to delete images as the maas user that I can see <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472741>
<mup> Bug #1472741 changed: No way to delete images as the maas user that I can see <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472741>
<mup> Bug #1479985 opened: display timestamps in user timezone (and/or relative) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479985>
<mup> Bug #1479995 opened: maas 1.8 will not commission AMT nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479995>
<mup> Bug #1479995 changed: maas 1.8 will not commission AMT nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479995>
#maas 2015-07-31
<mup> Bug #1246236 changed: pxe boot from maas fails due to time out <cts> <landscape> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246236>
<mup> Bug #1246236 changed: pxe boot from maas fails due to time out <cts> <landscape> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1246236>
<mup> Bug #1444039 changed: View release notes and view documentation links broken <oil> <MAAS:Fix Released by rvb> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444039>
<mup> Bug #1445990 changed: juju destroy-environment released machines not deployed by juju <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445990>
<mup> Bug #1459432 changed: "could not serialize access due to concurrent update" errors in PostgreSQL logs <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1459432>
<mup> Bug #1374233 changed: pserv continually failing: address already in use <packaging> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374233>
<mup> Bug #1388674 changed: Some failing tests in utopic <dev-environment> <tech-debt> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388674>
<mup> Bug #1395120 changed: MAAS will not import new images if it cannot connect to a cluster controller <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395120>
<mup> Bug #1395606 changed: Unhandled IOError on clusters tab if MAAS can't open the local simplestreams index.json. <crash> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395606>
<mup> Bug #1395120 opened: MAAS will not import new images if it cannot connect to a cluster controller <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395120>
<mup> Bug #1395606 opened: Unhandled IOError on clusters tab if MAAS can't open the local simplestreams index.json. <crash> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395606>
<mup> Bug #1395120 changed: MAAS will not import new images if it cannot connect to a cluster controller <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395120>
<mup> Bug #1395606 changed: Unhandled IOError on clusters tab if MAAS can't open the local simplestreams index.json. <crash> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395606>
#maas 2015-08-02
<mup> Bug #1461226 changed: Clicking "Nodes" in 1.8 takes several seconds to load - seems much slower than 1.7.5 <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1461226>
<mup> Bug #1461226 opened: Clicking "Nodes" in 1.8 takes several seconds to load - seems much slower than 1.7.5 <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1461226>
<mup> Bug #1461226 changed: Clicking "Nodes" in 1.8 takes several seconds to load - seems much slower than 1.7.5 <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1461226>
<vibol> Hello, anyone here i just have a really simple question here
#maas 2016-08-01
<mup> Bug #1545645 changed: [1.9] Failed to deploy Ubuntu on IBM x3850 via MAAS v1.9.0 <curtin:Incomplete> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1545645>
<mup> Bug #1579729 changed: DHCP Snippets: The toggle buttons cannot be deactivated <design> <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579729>
<KpuCko> can somebody help me with that? http://askubuntu.com/questions/805564/ubuntu-maas-does-not-recognize-nodes-storage-disks
<KpuCko> can somebody help me with that? http://askubuntu.com/questions/805564/ubuntu-maas-does-not-recognize-nodes-storage-disks
<asfjsdfmsdf> can somebody help me with that? http://askubuntu.com/questions/805564/ubuntu-maas-does-not-recognize-nodes-storage-disks
<siva> roaksoax: Hi. MAAS not able to detect nodes storage devices? I am using MAAS Version 1.9.3+bzr4577-0ubuntu1 (trusty1). can you please help me in this?
<roaksoax> siva: 1. what storage devices are you using. 2. do you have logs ?
<KpuCko> siva i have same problem
<KpuCko> in the lshw log of the node im seeing the hard disks, but the maas dashboard shows 0.0 at the storage column
<KpuCko> im using ubuntu 16.04 LTS with maas package shiped with distribution.
<roaksoax> maas doesn't get the storage information from lshw
<roaksoax> lshw is completely unreliable
<roaksoax> did you guys file a bug ?
<siva> roaksoax: I am using SATA disks and SAS. I am using Dell machines. Logs : http://paste.openstack.org/show/545127/
<siva> kpuCko: I am using ubuntu 14.04. For me also in MAAS UI it shows 0.0 at storage column.
<siva> roaksoax: And without listing hard disks the tranaction moved from new to ready. But the power state is On. When I click on "Check now" then also power is in "On" state.
<roaksoax> siva: the logs you provide wont give m much. I need cloud-init logs
<roaksoax> siva: while it is commissioning, you can ssh into the commissioning environment (enabling the opttion),  and after it finishes
<roaksoax> you can grab /var/log/cloud-init*
<KpuCko> roaksoax i'm speaking about lshw because it output is shown at the maas dashboard on the node tab
<roaksoax> KpuCko: we dont get the storage info from lshw
<roaksoax> KpuCko: we collect lshw as part of the process
<roaksoax> but storage is not from lshw
<KpuCko> also when i start the node i can ssh to the box and see the linux os recognize the disks correctly
<KpuCko> so what i have to do to figure out this issue?
<siva> roaksoax: cloud-init logs  http://paste.openstack.org/show/545134/
<roaksoax> siva: can you attach those to the bug report I'll send your way in a sec
<roaksoax> KpuCko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1604393/comments/11
<roaksoax> siva: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1604393/comments/11
<roaksoax> attach all of those logs
<siva> roaksoax: OK. i will attach.
<roaksoax> thansk
<mup> Bug #1608545 opened: "sudo maas createadmin" instructions need --username <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608545>
<KpuCko> another of my problem is that i cannot use wake on lan feature
<roaksoax> KpuCko: wake on lan is no longer suipported
<KpuCko> does anybody knows why? I can't find it on the power profiles on the node confiug
<KpuCko> hmmm, why? you mean i have to wake my boxes only from console? via wakeonlan or etherwake
<roaksoax> KpuCko: MAAS no longer supports wake on lan
<KpuCko> ok, thanks
<roaksoax> in fact, using WoL was really unreliable
<siva> roaksoax: Hi. I attached all the logs you mentioned http://paste.openstack.org/show/545140/
<KpuCko> roaksoax, i tested with 14.04 LTS - it works.
<KpuCko> I can see the nodes storages to the dashboard.
<KpuCko> So this is bug in 16.04 LTS version of maas (maas 2.0)
<KpuCko> i have to go, thanks for support roaksoax
<mup> Bug #1608555 opened: Error when using dhcp range with pre-existing dynamic reservation <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608555>
<mup> Bug #1608557 opened: [UI, UX] MAAS doesn't tell the user if a dynamic range was already created when trying to enable DHCP. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608557>
<mup> Bug #1608559 opened: [UI, UX] Bad error message when failing to create a range because another already exists <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608559>
<mup> Bug #1608557 changed: [UI, UX] MAAS doesn't tell the user if a dynamic range was already created when trying to enable DHCP. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608557>
<mup> Bug #1608559 changed: [UI, UX] Bad error message when failing to create a range because another already exists <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608559>
<mup> Bug #1608557 opened: [UI, UX] MAAS doesn't tell the user if a dynamic range was already created when trying to enable DHCP. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608557>
<mup> Bug #1608559 opened: [UI, UX] Bad error message when failing to create a range because another already exists <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608559>
<siva> roaksoax: While commissioning MAAS not able to list hard disks. But with the assigned dhcp IP I can able to login to that machine. And I am able to perform all actions generally what we can perform after installing a OS. After commissioning power state is "On".
<roaksoax> siva: , ok, someone will look at it later this week
<roaksoax> but the info we needed is ther
<siva> roaksoax: OK.  the info we needed means? generally after OS deployed by the OS we can do all actions. Once OS is deployed Power state should be "ON". yesterday I tried . for two OS deployment failed with Curtin failed: configuring storage. For one node it is successful. When I was trying to debug setup went wrong. Then I reinstalled MAAS. And I started again the same process. This time I faced the mentioned issues. From my previous setup
<siva> roaksoax: Ok. Thank you for your support.
<mup> Bug #1608629 opened: UI does not allow for tag management <docteam> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608629>
<mup> Bug #1608629 changed: UI does not allow for tag management <docteam> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608629>
<mup> Bug #1608629 opened: UI does not allow for tag management <docteam> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608629>
<mup> Bug #1608639 opened: ssl error vmware vcenter 6 connection <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608639>
<mup> Bug #1608639 changed: [2.0rc3] SSL verification error when connecting to VMware vCenter <MAAS:Won't Fix> <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608639>
#maas 2016-08-02
<mup> Bug #1608739 opened: [2.0rc3] contents of /etc/maas permissions incorrect <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608739>
 * D4RKS1D3 Hi 
<mup> Bug #1609102 opened: We can't assume that MAAS2 always runs a proxy anymore <maas-2.0> <Landscape Server:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609102>
<mup> Bug #1609102 changed: We can't assume that MAAS2 always runs a proxy anymore <maas-2.0> <Landscape Server:New> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609102>
#maas 2016-08-03
<mup> Bug #1609194 opened: [2.1] Neighbour monitoring emits MOVED events for bogus MACs <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609194>
<bdx> wq
<bdx> wq
<KpuCko> hello, is there any way to deploy maas node to usb flash drive?
<KpuCko> or removable disks are ignored by curtin?
<Braven36> what do you mean?
<roaksoax> KpuCko: they are ignored
<KpuCko> roaksoax thanks
<KpuCko> roaksoax is there any way to change this behaviour
<KpuCko> my nodes have two sata3 500g disks, so i want to use it after the node deployment for zfs/btrfs software defined storage
<KpuCko> roaksoax, here?
<roaksoax> KpuCko: no there's no way to use a usb disk as place to install
<roaksoax> bladernr: ^^
<KpuCko> thanks a lot
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> blake_r: ^^
<nturner> newell_: roaksoax: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1609496 about the power issue we were hunting last week.
<mup> Bug #1609496 opened: Power management trips over itself when BMC doesn't properly support --cycle --on-if-off <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609496>
<mup> Bug #1609496 changed: Power management trips over itself when BMC doesn't properly support --cycle --on-if-off <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609496>
<mup> Bug #1609496 opened: Power management trips over itself when BMC doesn't properly support --cycle --on-if-off <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609496>
<mup> Bug #1608545 changed: "sudo maas createadmin" instructions need --username <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608545>
<Braven36> how do change the settting of maas dhcpd.conf
<Braven36> I just setup another server to the cluster and we able to commission but deployment keeps failing
<Braven36> Is ayone online?
<Braven36> So a cluster controller has the image on it
#maas 2016-08-04
<mup> Bug #1559398 changed: [2.0a3] Can't commission too many machines at a time <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559398>
<mup> Bug #1589140 changed: No WOL option in latest MAAS version for 16.04 also the Manual settings crashes <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589140>
<mup> Bug #1589140 opened: No WOL option in latest MAAS version for 16.04 also the Manual settings crashes <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589140>
<mup> Bug #1589140 changed: No WOL option in latest MAAS version for 16.04 also the Manual settings crashes <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589140>
<siva> roaksoax: Thanks for your support on MAAS related stuff. I done with OpenStack (liberty) deployment using canonical autopilot.
<roaksoax> siva: awesome!
<siva> roaksoax: But In my case  If MAAS enlist the nodes , after commissioning it is not able to list nodes hard disks. But when I added nodes manually then after commissioning it is listing nodes hard disks.
<siva> roaksoax: thanks.
<roaksoax> siva: that's weird. Someone will look into that soon
<siva> roaksoax: OK. Thank you .
<mup> Bug #1609975 opened: virsh calls do not unset locale in MAAS 2.0 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609975>
<mup> Bug #1609975 changed: virsh calls do not unset locale in MAAS 2.0 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609975>
<mup> Bug #1609975 opened: virsh calls do not unset locale in MAAS 2.0 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609975>
#maas 2016-08-05
<mup> Bug #1610044 opened: It would be useful if we can choose gate device whether it is virtual or physical <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610044>
<mup> Bug #1610044 changed: It would be useful if we can choose gate device whether it is virtual or physical <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610044>
<mup> Bug #1610250 opened: MAAS needs a reboot option for nodes <hwcert-server> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610250>
<mup> Bug #1610250 changed: MAAS needs a reboot option for nodes <hwcert-server> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610250>
<mup> Bug #1610250 opened: MAAS needs a reboot option for nodes <hwcert-server> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610250>
<mup> Bug #1610273 opened: [trunk] Exit Rescue Mode incorrectly power cycle's a machine <rescue> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610273>
<mup> Bug #1610276 opened: [trunk] Machines is marked FAILED rescue mode, even when the machine continues as deployed <rescue> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610276>
<mup> Bug #1610273 changed: [trunk] Exit Rescue Mode incorrectly power cycle's a machine <rescue> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610273>
<mup> Bug #1610276 changed: [trunk] Machines is marked FAILED rescue mode, even when the machine continues as deployed <rescue> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610276>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1610273, 1610276, 1610277, 1610278, 1610280
<mup> Bug #1610294 opened: [trunk] Machine transitions to failed rescue mode regardless <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610294>
<roaksoax> win 4
<mup> Bug #1610381 opened: MAAS UI doesn't indicate when a node was created <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610381>
<mup> Bug #1610381 changed: MAAS UI doesn't indicate when a node was created <oil> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610381>
<mup> Bug #1610381 opened: MAAS UI doesn't indicate when a node was created <oil> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610381>
 * D4RKS1D3 hi everyone
<mup> Bug #1610397 opened: juju2, maas2, cloud deployment failure when two domains are used. <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <juju-core:Triaged by rharding> <MAAS:New> <nova-cloud-controller (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610397>
<mup> Bug #1610414 opened: apiclient.maas_client.MAASClient.post() always sets an op in the query string <sts> <MAAS:New for freyes> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610414>
<mup> Bug #1610414 changed: apiclient.maas_client.MAASClient.post() always sets an op in the query string <sts> <MAAS:New for freyes> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610414>
<mup> Bug #1610414 opened: apiclient.maas_client.MAASClient.post() always sets an op in the query string <sts> <MAAS:New for freyes> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610414>
<mup> Bug #1610475 opened: [2.0 rc3] DNS not responding - rndc -c /etc/bind/maas/rndc.conf.maas reload` returned non-zero exit status 1 <oil> <oil-2.0> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610475>
#maas 2016-08-06
<mup> Bug #1588857 changed: [2.0b5] sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588857>
<mup> Bug #1588857 opened: [2.0b5] sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588857>
<mup> Bug #1588857 changed: [2.0b5] sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588857>
#maas 2016-08-07
<mup> Bug #1588125 changed: [2.0b5] Nodes commission, but don't see network interfaces with Xenial <cpe-sa> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1588125>
<mup> Bug #1589789 changed: is it impossible to add 'A' type record for a host which is not managed by MAAS? <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589789>
#maas 2017-07-31
<mup> Bug #1707562 opened: [2.2] no way to specify testing_scripts on machine creation <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707562>
<mup> Bug #1707563 opened: [2.2] no API document on /api/2.0/machines/{system_id}/ op=test <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707563>
<mup> Bug #1707625 opened: [2.3a1] MAAS crashes updating ntp conf <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707625>
<mup> Bug #1707625 changed: [2.3a1] MAAS crashes updating ntp conf <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707625>
<mup> Bug #1707625 opened: [2.3a1] MAAS crashes updating ntp conf <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707625>
<mup> Bug #1707674 opened: [2.3.0~alpha1, Subnet details] In subnet details, for managed allocation the interface wording is "Active" instead of "Enabled" <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707674>
<mup> Bug #1707675 opened: [2.3.0~alpha1, Subnet details] Description is right aligned on the screen instead of left aligned <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707675>
<mup> Bug #1707675 changed: [2.3.0~alpha1, Subnet details] Description is right aligned on the screen instead of left aligned <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707675>
<mup> Bug #1707675 opened: [2.3.0~alpha1, Subnet details] Description is right aligned on the screen instead of left aligned <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707675>
<plars> has anyone ever seen a situation where maas sets the interface back to unconfigured after starting an install?
<plars> In our lab, we have a dhcp already that we need to use, so normally I set things to fabric1/DHCP and maas seems ok with that
<plars> However there's another subnet for a different team that we can route to just fine, and it actually uses the same dhcp server. We have that as fabric0, and there is a subnet defined for it also. When I set up this system I configured the interface on it to fabric0/dhcp instead.
<plars> when I tell it to deploy, I see it get the ip address, and our dhcp points it to the maas server for pxe so it starts the install. But something strange happens - if I watch the config screen for network interfaces, I see it revert to fabric1/unconfigured
<plars> it finishes the install, sets it to local boot, and restarts the system, but of course when it comes back up it just has that unconfigured network interface
<plars> I didn't see anything suspicious in the logs telling me why it was unconfiguring the network interface I configured already
<plars> and clearly it was working well enough that it started the install
#maas 2017-08-01
<mup> Bug #1707850 opened: [2.2] MAAS should not mark a node as "Deployed" when cloud-init has some failures <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707850>
<mup> Bug #1707850 changed: [2.2] MAAS should not mark a node as "Deployed" when cloud-init has some failures <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707850>
<digv> which Minimum Kernel should I choose if I want 4.4.* kernel for Maas machine deployment?
<pmatulis> 4.4?
<mup> Bug #1707971 opened: MAAS becomes unstable after rack controller restart <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundation-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707971>
<mup> Bug #1707999 opened: pod VM fails to PXE boot after receiving multiple DHCP offers <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundation-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707999>
<danielsouzasp> hello guys, my company is looking for someone who has expirience with MAAS for a project, do you know someone?
#maas 2017-08-02
<mup> Bug #1708052 opened: Quick erase doesn't remove md superblock <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708052>
<mup> Bug #1708052 changed: Quick erase doesn't remove md superblock <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708052>
<mup> Bug #1708052 opened: Quick erase doesn't remove md superblock <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708052>
<digv> how to deploy a vm with specific kerenl (4.4.*) in maas?
<digv> Deployment of vm with kernel xenial (ga-16.04) is failing. any idea how to resolve this issue?
<D4RKS1D3> Hi
<D4RKS1D3> Someone knows how to add in the /etc/hosts 127.0.1.1    thenameofthehostname
<mup> Bug # changed: 1276945, 1548402, 1609496, 1650396, 1651165, 1652298, 1659982, 1664822, 1665000, 1665057, 1669744, 1678339, 1680795, 1682387, 1682489, 1683765, 1684131, 1684216, 1686678, 1687305, 1690848, 1694759, 1694767, 1695083, 1695229, 1695312, 1699286, 1699864, 1700802, 1701052, 1701056,
<mup> 1701694, 1702669, 1702690, 1703403, 1703713, 1703845, 1704489, 1705254, 1705508, 1705654, 1705774, 1705792, 1706196
<mup> Bug #1707850 opened: [2.2] MAAS should not mark a node as "Deployed" when cloud-init has some failures <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707850>
<mup> Bug #1707850 changed: [2.2] MAAS should not mark a node as "Deployed" when cloud-init has some failures <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707850>
<mup> Bug #1707850 opened: [2.2] MAAS should not mark a node as "Deployed" when cloud-init has some failures <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707850>
<mup> Bug #1708223 opened: [2.3] Installing from the snap shows a lot of warnings <MAAS:Triaged by danilo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708223>
<mup> Bug #1708227 opened: [2.3, snap] Service 'proxy' failed to start <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708227>
<rvankleeck> I'm having some issues attempting to use maas_client from apiclient in order to create a machine. I can use GET requests just fine, but attempting to post just gives 400: BAD REQUEST. Has anyone had experience doing this?
<pmatulis> rvan...
<mup> Bug #1708289 opened: [2.3] rackd logs excessively if region is not available <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708289>
<catbus> Hi, this http://paste.ubuntu.com/25229689/ shows centos is installed, but after the reboot, the system bios shows No MBR magic, treating disk as raw.. Booting and stops here, which seems to suggest the centos is installed on a disk which bios doesn't use as boot device. How do I verify this? MAAS 2.2.1 (6078-g2a6d96e-0ubuntu1~16.04.1)
#maas 2017-08-03
<D4RKS1D3> catbus, are you used legacy or uefy pxe?
<D4RKS1D3> uefi*
<bashlakov> Hi! Can anybody help with python maas client?
<bashlakov> I'm trying to fetch machines with some tag, but tag object didn't has appropriate methods.
<roaksoax> bashlakov: what client are you using ?
<bashlakov> roaksoax: python-libmaas
<roaksoax> bashlakov: github.com/maas/python-libmaas ?
<bashlakov> roaksoax: yep
<roaksoax> bashlakov: i dont think it is supported yet
<bashlakov> roaksoax: Sadly. So only way to do this - use maas api directly?
<roaksoax> bashlakov: you could potentially use the raw api
<bashlakov> roaksoax: Ok, thank for answer )
<bashlakov> roaksoax: *you
<roaksoax> bashlakov: python-libmaas has a raw api
<bashlakov> roaksoax: did you mean viscera or bones?
<roaksoax> bashlakov: bones: https://github.com/maas/python-libmaas/blob/master/doc/bones/index.md
<bashlakov> roaksoax: ok, I will try this way. Thank you!
<mup> Bug #1708223 changed: [2.3, snap] Installing from the snap shows a lot of warnings <MAAS:Triaged by danilo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708223>
<catbus> D4RKS1D3: Legacy.
<D4RKS1D3> catbus, are you doing the partition with maas?
<catbus> D4RKS1D3: I didn't do anything special, default partition after commissioning works fine with 16.04 deploy, but fails with centos.
<catbus> centos 7 to be specific.
<D4RKS1D3> and with centos 6.6 works?
<D4RKS1D3> catbus?
<D4RKS1D3> bashlakov maas yourconnection tag nodes yourtag
<catbus> D4RKS1D3: no, centos 6 fails during install, curtin hooks error, I don't have the logs.
<D4RKS1D3> catbus you can see the logs in /var/log/cloud-init-output.log
<catbus> D4RKS1D3: I deployed with centos7 again, no logs.
<catbus> I can try to reproduce it, but wanted to figure out what to do with centos7 first.
<D4RKS1D3> pxe fails?
<catbus> pxe works, the reboot after install is pxe first then boot from disk following maas instruction, and that's where it fails because the disk it's trying to boot off doesn't have the mbr magic.
<D4RKS1D3> catbus, you have the disk in raid?
<mup> Bug #1708512 opened: [2.3] DNS and Description Labels misaligned on subnet details page <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708512>
<mup> Bug #1708529 opened: [2.x] Can't upload custom images until MAAS imports an Ubuntu image <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708529>
#maas 2017-08-04
<mup> Bug #1708609 opened: Virsh Pods are not detecting all storage pools <pod> <virsh> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708609>
<spaok_> ello
<spaok> anybody arounds?
<zeih> Hi, one question regarding MAAS LDAP setup: is there a way to do it?
<spaok> zeih: if you find a way I would love to know it
<zeih> spaok: sure :)
<zeih> I do not find any hint in documentation or configuration files.. so maybe it is a missing feature?
<spaok> ya, we probably asked canonical about it a bunch times, it's a highly desired feature for me
 * D4RKS1D3 morning
<mup> Bug #1696752 changed: [SRU] MAAS 2.2.0 <verification-done> <verification-done-xenial> <verification-done-yakkety> <verification-done-zesty> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix
<mup> Released> <maas (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Yakkety):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Zesty):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696752>
<mup> Bug #1708651 opened: [SRU] MAAS 2.2.2 <maas (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu Xenial):New> <maas (Ubuntu Zesty):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708651>
<mup> Bug #1708651 changed: [SRU] MAAS 2.2.2 <maas (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <maas (Ubuntu Xenial):New> <maas (Ubuntu Zesty):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708651>
<mup> Bug #1708679 opened: No way to read region controller image import progress through the API <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708679>
<mup> Bug #1708679 changed: [2.3, API] Region Controller import progress not available via API <api> <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708679>
<mup> Bug #1708679 opened: [2.3, API] Region Controller import progress not available via API <api> <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708679>
<mup> Bug #1708679 changed: [2.3, API] Region Controller import progress not available via API <api> <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708679>
<bryan_att> hi - q for anyone: I'm trying to import an image (current xenial cloud image) to maas and able to import it as a "generated image" but the rack controller never completes sync, and there is no error I can see in the logs. What might be the issue?
<mup> Bug #1708679 opened: [2.3, API] Region Controller import progress not available via API <api> <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708679>
<roaksoax> bryan_att: what version of MAAS are you using? and hwo did you upload the image. I think the issue is the way how the image was imported. I think that may be fixed in the latest 2.2
<bryan_att> roaksoax: v2.2.0. I uploaded it using the command "maas zbook boot-resources create name=xenial/cloud title="zzz" architecture=amd64/generic content@=/home/bryan/Downloads/xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img"
<bryan_att> followed by maas zbook boot-resources import
<bryan_att> i could not find a way to upload it using the UI
<bryan_att> roaksoax: is there a maas issue I should follow
<bryan_att> I also tried to import with "maas opnfv boot-resources create name=xenial/cloud title="Current xenial cloudimage" architecture=amd64/generic filetype=tgz content@=/home/bryan/xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64.tar.gz" with the same result
<julen> Does someone have a trick to access nodes that fail commissioing when the ssh is not working?
<julen> The keys are there, and they work for the rest of machines, but for some reason one of them opens the 22 but won't let me in
<roaksoax> bryan_att: that's probably why
<roaksoax> bryan_att: try uploading name=custom/cloud or  name=cloud
<roaksoax> bryan_att: or, try name=ubuntu/cloud
<roaksoax> although I can't remember if the fixes for the later have been backported to 2.2
<roaksoax> ltrager: ^^
<julen> roaksoax: do you know why was the WOL option removed?
<roaksoax> julen: yes, we could no longer effectively supported, it was buggy and didn't work as great as we wanted to.
<bryan_att> roaksoax:  really, the name matters? this should be just a string, or is "xenial" a reserved word? I'll try it though.
<roaksoax> bryan_att: right so the name is "os/series" so it would be "ubuntu/custom1" or "centos/custom1" or "custom/custom1" or "windows/custom1"
<bryan_att> roaksoax:  ok, well that seems to have worked... thanks for the help! i used "ubuntu/custom"
<roaksoax> bryan_att: :)
<julen> roaksoax: and do you happen to have any tip to check inside a machine where the ssh keys don't seem to work?
<roaksoax> julen: check /var/log/maas/rsyslog/<machine-name>/<date>/messages
<bryan_att> roaksoax: next q - now that the "generated image" is sync'd, how do I use in it deploy? It does not show up as an option in the MAAS UI for deploy.
<roaksoax> bryan_att: 1 sec,otp
<roaksoax> ltrager: ^^
<ltrager> roaksoax: taking a look
<ltrager> bryan_att: So if I understand correctly you created a custom Ubuntu image and want to deploy it?
<bryan_att> yes, from an ubuntu cloud image
<julen> roaksoax: but, this machine does not appear in that folder. There are only the successfully commissioned ones, and the "maas-enlisting-node" which is not the one giving the error
<ltrager> bryan_att: do you have a link to the image you're using?
<bryan_att> ltrager: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64.tar.gz
<bryan_att> ltrager: the issue I am trying to solve, other than general interest in how to manage/deploy custom images via MAAS, is that I see behavior differences between the default Ubuntu images selectable by MAAS, and other Ubuntu images (official) for the same version. These differences are resulting inconsistent ability to deploy the OpenStack-Helm project (#openstack-helm if you want to review the issues in detail). I'm not
<bryan_att> sure what the source of the issues are, but I am trying to narrow down the variables.
<roaksoax> ltrager: the issue here is that he uploaded name=ubuntu/custom and it is not available for deployment
<roaksoax> ltrager: i think we already fixed that, but we dont know which
<ltrager> roaksoax: thats in 2.2.2
<roaksoax> ltrager: so 2.2.2 will fix that for *ubuntu* too ?
<roaksoax> bryan_att: ^^
<ltrager> roaksoax: I'm testing 2.2.2 for Ubuntu but I don't think that image is deployable
<ltrager> roaksoax: I'm checking now but if I recall correctly that image doesn't include a kernel
<ltrager> bryan_att: The images we produce come from cloud-images.ubuntu.com. We use the SquashFS image and don't modify it at all
<bryan_att> I may be mistaken about what's possible to deploy via MAAS, just trying to see what other options I have vs the default selections. So should the other ubuntu cloud images on the same page for xenial (e.g. the one I linked above) be usable? Also re MAAS 2.2.2, is that available as a package yet, or do I have to install from source (rather not do that... it always seems to cause me to have to reimage my server if I want
<bryan_att> to uninstall later...)
<bryan_att> page i.e. https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/ and xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64.tar.gz being the one I am trying to use
<ltrager> bryan_att: okay nevermind that image should be deployable its another image format that doesn't contain the kernel
<bryan_att> good - so how do I get MAAS 2.2.2 ? by source only?
<roaksoax> bryan_att: try ppa:maas/proposed -> that holds 2.2.2 which should have the fix for havin the image deployable
<roaksoax> bryan_att: it is being SRU'd into Xenial as we speak
<bryan_att> roaksoax: thanks, I will do that and let you now how it goes. appreciate the help!
<bryan_att> roaksoax: one more q - I added the ppa. how do I reference the specific version in apt-get? (as "maas" it did not upgrade it)
<bryan_att> wait ... i did not update yet
<roaksoax> bryan_att: sudo apt-get update :)
<julen> roaksoax: isn't there a way to hardcode a root password during commissioning? I tried with commissioning scripts and with the curtin, but it doesn't seem to work
<roaksoax> julen: yes, you can do it with a comissioning script, provided that the commisioning script runs
<roaksoax> julen: are you usre it is actually pxe booting and getting metadata
<roaksoax> julen: maybe the node is failing to run metadata
<julen> roaksoax: hmm... I am actually not sure of the metadata
<julen> the pxe does work, and I see that "no datasource found! Likeliy bad things to come! message, but I cannot get in to check the logs
<roaksoax> julen: so that's the problem, eithre the machine cannot communicate with MAAS
<julen> roaksoax: you were right. The gateway was wrong on that subnet. Thanks :)
<roaksoax> :)
<jamesbenson> hi, has anyone tried to deploy coreOS with MaaS?
<roaksoax> jamesbenson: not that i know off. we can deploy Ubuntu Core though
<jamesbenson> I haven't read up a lot about ubuntu core, how does that compare?
<bryan_att> roaksoax: been waiting for a while after upgrading to 2.2.2 - and the image was not showing up as a deploy option in the UI - so I removed and re-added it, and it sync'd again, but still is not there as a deploy option. How do I get this image to be deployable via the UI?
<roaksoax> ltrager: ^^
<roaksoax> bryan_att: try adding it as name=custon/image
<roaksoax> bryan_att: try adding it as name=custon/customimage1
<roaksoax> bryan_att: we'll fix the issue for ubuntu/custom
<bryan_att> "custon/customimage1" or do you mean "custom/customimage1" ?
<roaksoax> bryan_att: name=custom/<your-image-name>" or name="<your-image-name>"
<bryan_att> roaksoax: ok, thanks I'll try that
<bryan_att> roaksoax: super, now it shows up as a deployable image. thanks much!
<wililupy> Has anyone seen a node fail to deploy based on ntp failing?
<roaksoax> wililupy: yes
<roaksoax> wililupy: what's your failure ?
#maas 2017-08-05
<mup> Bug #1701417 changed: cloud-init fails to configure bonding on CentOS 7 <cloud-init:Fix Committed by raharper> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701417>
<mup> Bug #1702976 changed: Cavium ThunderX lacks power settings after enlistment apparently due to missing kernel <kernel> <maas> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702976>
<mup> Bug #1703992 changed: [2.3] Device discovery shows duplicate entry for the same device <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703992>
<mup> Bug #1701417 opened: cloud-init fails to configure bonding on CentOS 7 <cloud-init:Fix Committed by raharper> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701417>
<mup> Bug #1702976 opened: Cavium ThunderX lacks power settings after enlistment apparently due to missing kernel <kernel> <maas> <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702976>
<mup> Bug #1703992 opened: [2.3] Device discovery shows duplicate entry for the same device <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703992>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1701417, 1702567, 1702976, 1703992, 1708227
#maas 2017-08-06
<ryan_turner> Hi, does anyone have a recommended intro video to MAAS?
<ryan_turner> I have an odd infrastructure; I have 4 cabinets (each with 2 to 3 servers) but they're in various locations, connected by network connections that vary from about 40 Mbps to a few hundred.
<ryan_turner> Seems like MAAS may not be a good fit, but I cant quite tell.
<mup> Bug #1708918 opened: maas node failed commisioning , failed to connect node via ssh <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708918>
<mup> Bug #1708918 changed: maas node failed commisioning , failed to connect node via ssh <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708918>
<mup> Bug #1708918 opened: maas node failed commisioning , failed to connect node via ssh <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708918>
<mup> Bug #1708925 opened: [2.2] ambiguous error when pod missing pool definition: int() argument must be a string, a bytes-like object or a number, not 'NoneType' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708925>
#maas 2018-07-30
<BlackDex> Hello, i need to use an external dhcp to relay to maas.
<BlackDex> for pxe
<BlackDex> I thought it was documented somewhere, but i can't find it
<robottalk> BlackDex: Have you seen the docs here? https://docs.maas.io/2.4/en/installconfig-network-dhcp
<BlackDex> robottalk: Thats not it
<BlackDex> i have an external dhcp provider which manages the dhcp
<BlackDex> maas is on the same network
<BlackDex> but it can't provide dhcp here
<BlackDex> it needs to only provide pxe
<robottalk> BlackDex: I had a similar issue before. I had to have MAAS run DHCP on a different VLAN for PXE and then after deployment nodes would pick up DHCP from the primary subnet
<BlackDex> in this case i don't have any vlan's
<BlackDex> i just have one subnet
<BlackDex> and maas is not allowed to do any dhcp
<BlackDex> just pxe
<BlackDex> for just bios boot adding next-server seems to work
<BlackDex> in ics dhcp
<ssdd> hello. We try to use MAAS. Node connect successfully, but storage test not work. Test run, but not stop. Already 3 days hardware test working, but it isn't gather storage information. I try to use Supermicro Server with RAID1 and HP Moonshot 1500 with SSD, but it cant't gather storage.
<ssdd_> Hello. How I can write email to support team&
<bjarne_l> Hi, i got the new 2.5.0~alpha1-7104-g18ae9e407-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 when i updated today, but I don't understand which commit it's based on? the tag 2.5.0-alpha1 is from a65328f744d16e840074633a980239d250d2c90a on 2018-05-24, which cant be the one, can it?
<fallenour> ok
<fallenour> Alright, so Ive rolled back to Xenial for maas, now before i install it via packages, is the snap, or the packages install of maas more stable? I absolutely need it to be 100% reliable 100% of the time. Updating it to Bionic hosed my entire Juju environment,a nd forced me to wipe out months of work.
<kurtis> Is is possible to have MaaS manage unattended installs without DHCP?
<roaksoax> kurtis: no
<mup> Bug #1784415 opened: XFS for CENTOS  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784415>
<mup> Bug #1784415 changed: XFS for CENTOS  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784415>
<xygnal> roaksoax:  no movement on the commission bug? :/
<xygnal> roaksoax: 1783892
<roaksoax> xygnal: hey, sorry, was on pto friday, just slowly getting back at it
<roaksoax> xygnal: can you attache the node event log ?
<roaksoax> xygnal: e.g. maas <user> events query hostname=XYZ level=debug # IIRC - the level part
<roaksoax> xygnal: attach that from around the time you started the machines
<roaksoax> xygnal: also, what I would suggest is that you tail rackd.log and regiond.log to see if there are any errors
<roaksoax> xygnal: and check if the hostmap is written in the dhcpd server on the given rack
<roaksoax> xygnal: also, can you confirm how this is configured
<roaksoax> xygnal: e.g. the logs you attached are from a region, and you have 2 remote racks in HA mode ?
<xygnal> 2 in HA mode, per DC, I believe.  so there should only be two applicable rack servers.
<roaksoax> xygnal: right, so i would tail both rack controllers in that DC where that machine is, and tail regiond.log too and scan dhcp traffic
<roaksoax> xygnal: the only thing that would lead me to believe that is happening, is there could be a rogue dhcp server or a problem with the HA in the dhcp server
<xygnal> i somehow doubt its setting up dhcp at all, will dig into that
<roaksoax> xygnal: if the machine is commissioning, the VM should be getting DHCP from the "dynamic" range
<roaksoax> xygnal: but the wierd thing is that it gets it once, and another time doesn't
<roaksoax> so that is telling me iether there's an issue with the DHCP server, or there's a rogue DHCP server
<xygnal> it gets dhcp, it just doesn't get instructions to pxe boot
<roaksoax> xygnal: yes, and that could mean a rogue dhcp server
<roaksoax> xygnal: seen that enough times :)
<mup> Bug #1784464 opened: Not all uploaded DD images deployable <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <MAAS 2.4:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784464>
#maas 2018-07-31
<ssdd_> Hello. How I can write email to support team
<mup> Bug #1784562 opened: Failing to install wichita (P8) <curtin (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784562>
<mup> Bug #1784562 changed: Failing to install wichita (P8) <curtin (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784562>
<mup> Bug #1784562 opened: Failing to install wichita (P8) <curtin (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784562>
<mup> Bug #1784562 changed: Failing to install wichita (P8) - sgdisk fails to create the partition on /dev/md0 <curtin (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <maas (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784562>
<ivve> hey guys, how do i find the password for the maas postgres?
<ivve> is the secret saved somewhere?
<ivve> nvm
<mup> Bug # changed: 1622105, 1693299, 1696771, 1707216, 1740442, 1762461, 1770538, 1771885, 1772679, 1772906, 1773385, 1773387, 1773437, 1773454, 1773456, 1773698, 1774016,
<mup> 1774024, 1774025, 1774026, 1774422, 1774424, 1774495, 1774538, 1775099, 1775728, 1776604, 1777019, 1777742, 1777924, 1778710, 1779712, 1781275, 1782230
#maas 2018-08-01
<raspimate_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<raspimate_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<xMopxShell> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xMopxShell> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<xMopxShell> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<xMopxShell> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Dwarf3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Dwarf3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Dwarf3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Dwarf3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pilottage> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pilottage> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pilottage> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bigpresh23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rdococ28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<boredguy> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<boredguy> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<boredguy> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<boredguy> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest38869> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest38869> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest38869> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest38869> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Yes_ma`am> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Yes_ma`am> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Yes_ma`am> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Yes_ma`am> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<qew> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qew> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<qew> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<qew> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SailorHaumea25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SailorHaumea25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SailorHaumea25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SailorHaumea25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<iw00t7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iw00t7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iw00t7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<iw00t7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ohnx14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ohnx14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ohnx14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ohnx14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<webbyz> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<webbyz> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<webbyz> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<webbyz> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fydel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fydel> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fydel> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<fydel> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<maskedlua8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<maskedlua8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<maskedlua8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<maskedlua8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Moyst19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Moyst19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Moyst19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Alina-malina4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Alina-malina4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Alina-malina4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Alina-malina4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SleePy10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SleePy10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SleePy10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SleePy10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MissionCritical> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MissionCritical> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MissionCritical> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MissionCritical> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cronic> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cronic> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cronic> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cronic> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SuperSeriousCat1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SuperSeriousCat1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SuperSeriousCat1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SuperSeriousCat1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hakonw> :thonk:
<rkta> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rkta> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rkta> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rkta> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<thevdude11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<FrozenFox7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thevdude11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<FrozenFox7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thevdude11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<FrozenFox7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thevdude11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<FrozenFox7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<EXCEPTS> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EXCEPTS> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<EXCEPTS> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<EXCEPTS> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sophiya> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sophiya> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sophiya> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sophiya> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Cool_Fire> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cool_Fire> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Cool_Fire> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Cool_Fire> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<crayfishx24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<crayfishx24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<crayfishx24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<crayfishx24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<atomicthumbs13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<atomicthumbs13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<atomicthumbs13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<atomicthumbs13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dirtyroshi> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dirtyroshi> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dirtyroshi> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dirtyroshi> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<christel28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<christel28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<christel28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<christel28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ChickeNES> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ChickeNES> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ChickeNES> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ChickeNES> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<because> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<because> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<because> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<because> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<noonehere4u6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<noonehere4u6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<noonehere4u6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<noonehere4u6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mdroid> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mdroid> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mdroid> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mdroid> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<simpleauthority1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<simpleauthority1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<simpleauthority1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Namarrgon23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Namarrgon23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Namarrgon23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Namarrgon23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<catfuneral> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<catfuneral> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<catfuneral> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<catfuneral> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dindon> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dindon> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dindon> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dindon> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<strengthen> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<strengthen> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<strengthen> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<strengthen> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mup> Bug #1784855 opened: [docs] No security/hardening guide for MAAS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784855>
<niko11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<niko11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vdamewood15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vdamewood15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vdamewood15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vdamewood15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Elwell_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Elwell_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Elwell_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Elwell_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Meanderthal17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Meanderthal17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Meanderthal17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Meanderthal17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tcsc6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tcsc6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tcsc6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tcsc6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<loeken28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<loeken28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<loeken28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<loeken28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<elenah7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elenah7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<elenah7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<elenah7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest88756> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest88756> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest88756> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mup> Bug #1779980 changed: maas overestimates size of raid device, can cause deployment failure <track> <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 2.3:New> <MAAS 2.4:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779980>
<Turandot11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turandot11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turandot11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Turandot11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zuu_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zuu_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zuu_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zuu_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ablackack8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ablackack8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ablackack8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ablackack8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Goldman6021> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Goldman6021> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Goldman6021> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Goldman6021> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Iciloo12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Iciloo12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Iciloo12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mup> Bug #1779980 opened: maas overestimates size of raid device, can cause deployment failure <track> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:New> <MAAS 2.4:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779980>
<ron__> QUESTION: MAAS and clients are sitting on two different VLANs with DHCP helper being setup.  MAAS server sitting on VLAN 188. Clients sitting on VLAN 333.
<ron__> MAAS server (i.e. DHCP server) should be sending out DHCP offer to VLAN 333 where clients are set to PXE boot....
<ron__> What is the requirement to setup within MAAS server?  How would I need to setup VLANs and SUBNETS within MAAS
<ron__> so that it can send DHCP offer to a different VLAN.
<^v> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<^v> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<^v> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<^v> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pathfinder19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mpmc1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mpmc1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mpmc1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mpmc1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
* roaksoax changed the topic of #maas to: World's best bare-metal provisioning tool | MAAS 2.3.0 now released! | Docs: http://maas.io/docs | ML:
* roaksoax changed the topic of #maas to: World's best bare-metal provisioning tool | MAAS 2.3/2.4 Available | Docs: http://maas.io/docs | Discuss: https://discourse.maas.io/
<n-st0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<n-st0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<n-st0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<n-st0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#maas 2018-08-02
<mup> Bug #1785014 opened: [UI] Add admin section to track history of changes <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785014>
<mup> Bug #1785078 opened: [2.5] MAAS rack is not writing dhcpd.conf hostmap for deploying machine <track> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785078>
<roaksoax> xygnal: were you able to attach the logs we talked about to your bug ?
<luke-jr0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<luke-jr0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<luke-jr0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<luke-jr0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#maas 2018-08-03
<icey> I have a machine in my MAAS that Juju cannot deploy to; when it requests a machine, I can see in the maas.log that a machine was requested but Juju reports "failed to acquire node: unexpected: ServerError: 404 Not Found (Not Found)" ; I'm not sure where to look next
<bjarne_l> Hi, i got the new 2.5.0~alpha1-7104-g18ae9e407-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 when i updated today, but I don't understand which commit it's based on? the tag 2.5.0-alpha1 is from a65328f744d16e840074633a980239d250d2c90a on 2018-05-24, which cant be the one, can it?
<TJ-> bjarne_l: the commit ID is in the version: 18ae9e407
<TJ-> bjarne_l: If I recall my git-foo correctly, the version format is <tag>-<qty-commits-since-then>-<commit-id>
<roaksoax> icey: that's a strange error, seems like it didn't find the machine. Maybe incorrect constraints?
<roaksoax> bradm: i guess i didn't tag it correctly :)
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> bjarne_l: ^^
<roaksoax> bjarne_l: i guess i didn't tag it correctly
<icey> roaksoax I'm trying to use a fairly simple bundle: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/QJ325FMcWn/
<icey> if I remove spaces (do something like deploy the ubuntu charm), it works fine
<icey> but the moment spaces are in, it gets weird
<icey> I tried declaring the spaces in the machine constraints as well but that didn't work
<icey> (may have done it wrong)
<roaksoax> icey: because spaces are using to constraint the machine
<roaksoax> icey: it probably means your MAAS doesn't have spaces
<icey> it does
<icey> I made them myself
<icey> https://screenshots.firefox.com/wDRMmBk7pix7JNR1/10.0.4.2 roaksoax
<roaksoax> icey: and the vlan where the machine is, in the right space ?
<roaksoax> icey: or, another way to look at it, is the machine in any of those two subnets ?
<icey> roaksoax there's 3 machines, they each have 2 nics on one switch (internal), and one on another (public)
<icey> the machines are all configured like: (screenshot incoming)
<icey> https://screenshots.firefox.com/FMpdyukQWiAMvtCX/10.0.4.2 roaksoax
<roaksoax> icey: ok. So do this. Grab the constraints that juju is using when requesting a machine from maas
<icey> (I'm hoping that you'll just say, "Oh! That needs to be configured like this!" and it'll work)
<icey> [('agent_name', ['eb790a32-2962-4c3f-8825-159b612fd63b']), ('interfaces', ['magpie:space=-1']), ('tags', ['nvme']), ('zone', ['default'])]
<icey> (already have the maas logs open :-P)
<roaksoax> icey: space=-1
<roaksoax> icey: that seems to be the issue
<icey> I agree; something is amis :-P
<icey> for reference, I'm using maas from the stable PPA on Bionic (2.4.0 (6981-g011e51b7a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1))
<roaksoax> icey: the log with constraints, is that from juju or maas ?
<icey> that log line is from maas
<icey> it is what juju sent to maas for it
<roaksoax> icey: confirm that's what juju requests
<roaksoax> icey: because if that's the case, then there's either a bug in juju, in the bundle or similar
<icey> well, I have a clean controller up on this maas
<icey> how can I confirm what Juju is sending, without just looking at the maas logs?
<roaksoax> icey: because juding by that log, what I read is that juju is telling maas interface=magpie:space=-1 instead of interface=magpie:space=internal
<icey> (looking with log levels turned up, I haven't noticed raw requests)
<roaksoax> icey: i dont have an environment setup atm, bu juju debug-log should show you the request it makes to maas and which constraints it uses
<icey> machine-0: 19:25:15 TRACE maas request f9: POST http://10.0.4.2:5240/MAAS/api/2.0/machines/?op=allocate, params=agent_name=63e56b3b-db02-4ad2-8115-d76916426f8e&interfaces=magpie%3Aspace%3D-1&tags=nvme&zone=defau
<icey> lt
<icey> machine-0: 19:25:15 TRACE maas response f9: error: "ServerError: 404 Not Found (Not Found)"
<roaksoax> icey: -1
<roaksoax> icey: that seems juju to me
<icey> Juju is sending the interfaces=magpie:-1 but
<icey> then, it seems like there are two options: I'm failing to translate my maas spaces for juju correctly, or juju is confusing my spaces
<icey> do I need to run `add-space` for juju to know about the spaces?!
<icey> mhm nope: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/sbsYYnVPCH/
<icey> Juju knows about the spaces, and has the correct subnets
<roaksoax> icey: i actually would have thought juju would automatically get those
<icey> roaksoax it did
<roaksoax> icey: uhmmm
<roaksoax> icey: i would file a bug with juju folks
<icey> roaksoax yea
<roaksoax> i dont know the juju codebase unfortunately to know
<icey> they're going to love me this week; there's an issue with the lxd container networking on maas as well :-D
<icey> where it doesn't make the bridge: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Gf3qkQ6SzS/
<icey> woot :-P
<roaksoax> icey: i think that may be a cloud-init issue actually
<icey> oh really
<roaksoax> icey: which should be resolved with cloud-init from -proposed
<icey> roaksoax interesting; I'm going to try one more thing to see if it resolves this weirdness; as it'll let me write a more helpful bug if it works (I have a nasty theory that if the units directly on a machine are in the undefined space, juju forgets about spaces when placing containers)
<roaksoax> ugh, probably
<icey> wow really weird
<icey>  failed to start machine 2 (failed to acquire node: No available machine matches constraints: [('agent_name', ['24afd75e-dad2-4a9d-82f9-d320144e8ddc']), ('interfaces', ['magpie:space=4']), ('tags', ['nvme']), ('zone', ['default'])] (resolved to "interfaces=magpie:space=4 tags=nvme zone=default")), retrying in 10s (9 more attempts)
<icey> the other machines I'm asking for work
<icey> well
<icey> probably because I don't have 4 machines in those spaces :-P
<icey> super weird
<roaksoax> icey: so are you selectin space=4 ?
<roaksoax> it seems to me that space=<the name of space>
<icey> yes
<icey> not selecting space=4
<icey> but space=internal/storage
<roaksoax> icey: so juju is sending an ID instead of a space name ?
<icey> I'm trying to get stuff deploying with this split network (10G internal, 1G public)
<icey> well, it sends the space ID: Aug  3 19:35:20 bifrost maas.api: [info] Request from user chris to acquire a machine with constraints: [('agent_name', ['24afd75e-dad2-4a9d-82f9-d320144e8ddc']), ('interfaces', ['magpie:space=4']), ('tags', ['nvme']), ('zone', ['default'])]
<icey> it looks like it's aliasing the (undefined) space as -1
<roaksoax> icey: yeah, that's the 'id' of the space in MAAS
<icey> roaksoax except apparently -1 isn't correct, as maas gives a 404 on it :-/
<icey> HA, juju doesn't think that the undefined space is -1
<icey> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/R8rgDqX7GD/
<roaksoax> icey:
<roaksoax> ubuntu@maas00:~$ maas admin machines allocate interfaces=interface:space=1 dry_run=True | pastebinit -f diff
<roaksoax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CtTJzbrDrx/
<roaksoax> icey: it works for me, e.g. i do get a machine in that space
<icey> right, space=1
<icey> juju is sending space=-1
<icey> there _is_ no space=-1
<icey> my space IDs are (apparently) 5, 8, and 11
<roaksoax> ubuntu@maas00:~$ maas admin machines allocate interfaces=interface:space=-1 dry_run=True
<roaksoax> Not Found
<roaksoax> icey: yeah
<icey> well, maas acts reasonably with it :-P
<roaksoax> icey: but seems juju should be requesting a machine with a space
<icey> well, the last machine has no space requirements
<icey> I'm actually using a named space binding, maybe I should make it the default binding ("": undefined)
<roaksoax> icey: but are you specifically requesting a machine "without space" ?
<icey> roaksoax no, I'm specifying that it should be in the undefined space
<icey> I suppose I could try removing that binding
<roaksoax> icey: ok, hold on, 'the undefined space' doesn't exist :). It means there's no space defined
<icey> yeah yeah
<roaksoax> icey: but that said, juju translates that into '-1'
<icey> https://screenshots.firefox.com/bRt3jP2rdzwNdRON/10.0.4.2
<icey> undefined space :-P
<icey> you think it would be better to actually give that an official space?
<icey> frankly, I'd rather that be the default and everything else require specification
<roaksoax> icey: so this is what I see
<roaksoax> ubuntu@maas00:~$ maas admin machines allocate interfaces=interface:space=undefined dry_run=True | pastebinit -f diff
<roaksoax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xwqt9g6Q48/
<roaksoax> icey: so if you specify space=undefined, it does give you a machine
<roaksoax> icey: where as if you specify space=-1, it doesn't
<icey> yeah; unfortunately juju is sending -1
<icey> I think giving _every_ network a space is going to get it working, but it's annoying that it has to be explicit :-/
<roaksoax> icey:
<roaksoax> ubuntu@maas00:~$ maas admin machines allocate interfaces=interface:space=2 dry_run=True | pastebinit
<roaksoax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QpDMBxNqkz/
<roaksoax> ubuntu@maas00:~$ maas admin machines allocate interfaces=interface:space=testing dry_run=True | pastebinit
<roaksoax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hWD5KY2dYP/
<roaksoax> icey: so i changed from undefined to another space called testing
<roaksoax> icey: and sending 'ids' it now works
<roaksoax> so the bug is in maas
<roaksoax> where if you send -1, it won't work
<icey> well, isn't that fun :-P
<icey> I suppose I'll target MAAS with my bug as well :-P
<roaksoax> *but* i need to understand  whether it is intended to allow request space=undefined
<icey> enjoy roaksoax https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1785314
<roaksoax> icey: because if may be that we want not_space
<icey> roaksoax we may decide that any space use means all spaces must be explicit, but if we do, we should document that :-P
<icey> I'm off to bed :-P
<icey> have a good weekend!
<roaksoax> icey: y too
<roaksoax> u too
#maas 2019-07-29
<mup> Bug #1830418 changed: cannot delete nodes that are no longer physically present <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830418>
<atdprhs> hi everyone, I really need help to allow maas to compose a machine with bridged network
<mup> Bug #1838247 opened: apt remove maas-region-controller causes broken DB state <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838247>
<mup> Bug #1838247 changed: apt remove maas-region-controller causes broken DB state <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838247>
<mup> Bug #1838247 opened: apt remove maas-region-controller causes broken DB state <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838247>
<atdprhs> Do anyone know the resolution of https://discourse.maas.io/t/facing-old-bug-lp-1683047-with-maas-2-5-stable-bind9-fails-to-start-duplicated-entry/314 ?
<atdprhs> or the resolution of https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1683047
<atdprhs> can anyone please help about bind9 crashing on maas server?
#maas 2019-07-30
<mup> Bug #1831090 changed: maas complains about unavailable image when it is available <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1831090>
<mup> Bug #1831090 opened: maas complains about unavailable image when it is available <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1831090>
<mup> Bug #1831090 changed: maas complains about unavailable image when it is available <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1831090>
<mup> Bug #1838394 opened: two dhcp in one network <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838394>
<mup> Bug #1838394 changed: two dhcp in one network <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838394>
<mup> Bug #1838394 opened: two dhcp in one network <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838394>
<mup> Bug #1831090 opened: maas complains about unavailable image when it is available <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1831090>
<KurtB> I'm new to MaaS. Somebody jacked with my .ssh/id_rsa key (other admin). When I try to ssh to a provisioned host, I can't login. All testing. Can I give MaaS a new ssh key and re-provision the hosts?
<ltrager> KurtB: yes, in the UI click on your username(top right) you can then add another SSH key and remove the old one
<KurtB> ltrager  Ah.. cool! Thanka, man!
#maas 2019-07-31
<mup> Bug #1805672 changed: [2.5] Attempting to configure RBAC while MAAS was unable to restart maas-proxy caused internal server error <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1805672>
<mup> Bug #1807459 changed: MAAS is discovering USB drives - results on wiping the superblock on install <storage> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1807459>
<mup> Bug #1807777 changed: [2.4] After a fresh MAAS install MAAS cannot create domains nor update records <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1807777>
<mup> Bug #1838517 opened: Unable to deploy P8 node "modoc" after migrated to power8-maas <MAAS:New> <The Ubuntu-power-systems project:New for maas> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838517>
<mup> Bug #1838394 changed: two dhcp in one network <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838394>
<mup> Bug #1838394 opened: two dhcp in one network <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838394>
<mup> Bug #1838394 changed: two dhcp in one network <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838394>
<mup> Bug #1838394 opened: two dhcp in one network <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838394>
<mup> Bug #1838394 changed: two dhcp in one network <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838394>
<mup> Bug #1838559 opened: [UI] Broken in CI <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838559>
#maas 2019-08-01
<mup> Bug #1834978 changed: [2.5] too many rndc reload during commissioning <sts> <MAAS:New> <bind9 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834978>
<mup> Bug #1834978 opened: [2.5] too many rndc reload during commissioning <sts> <MAAS:New> <bind9 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834978>
<mup> Bug #1834978 changed: [2.5] too many rndc reload during commissioning <sts> <MAAS:New> <bind9 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834978>
<mup> Bug #1834978 opened: [2.5] too many rndc reload during commissioning <sts> <MAAS:New> <bind9 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834978>
<mup> Bug #1834978 changed: [2.5] too many rndc reload during commissioning <sts> <MAAS:New> <bind9 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1834978>
<mup> Bug #1838663 opened: Bug with the power configuration of the maas controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838663>
<ryan> Hi there, I've working on debugging an issue with an installed MaaS instance at $WORKPLACE.  after upgrade to MaaS 2.6, it seems that the generated dhcpd.conf does not include the boot filename options for any other vlans/subnets outside of the one the MaaS vlan itself is in.
<ryan> We manually modified the config and copied the bootfile options to another subnet section of the config and lo-and-behold, we finally saw a machine on that subnet succesfully PXE-boot.  I've scoured through the MaaS docs and google'd until my fingers bleed, maybe I've missed something.  Has anyone here seen a similar issue?
<ryan> *outside of the one the MaaS server itself is in* first sentence should have read. apologies :/
<ryan> from my backup of the /var/lib/maas directory before the update to 2.6, it seems that dhcpd.conf used to be generated with the boot filename options in the global part of dhcpd.conf.  now after update, it only generates the boot filename options in the subnet section that MaaS itself is in.
<ltrager> ryan: I believe this is expected so devices on other vlans/subnets don't PXE boot when they shouldn't
<ltrager> ryan: you could add a custom DHCP snippet to get them back
<ltrager> ryan: if you think thats wrong please file a bug :)
#maas 2019-08-02
<mup> Bug #1838773 opened: [2.6, UI] Unable to delete unused VLAN <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838773>
<roaksoax> 3/win 2
#maas 2020-07-27
<mup> Bug #1889026 opened: After "mark broken" and "mark fixed" it's no more possible to mark the machine broken again <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889026>
<mup> Bug #1889026 changed: After "mark broken" and "mark fixed" it's no more possible to mark the machine broken again <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889026>
<mup> Bug #1889026 opened: After "mark broken" and "mark fixed" it's no more possible to mark the machine broken again <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889026>
<mup> Bug #1889042 opened: DNS/Bind issue, DNS stops working every day <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889042>
<mup> Bug #1889042 changed: DNS/Bind issue, DNS stops working every day <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889042>
<mup> Bug #1889042 opened: DNS/Bind issue, DNS stops working every day <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889042>
<mup> Bug #1472626 changed: MAAS should provide an easy way to add PPAs on a per-system or per-tag basis <wishlist> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472626>
<mup> Bug #1472626 opened: MAAS should provide an easy way to add PPAs on a per-system or per-tag basis <wishlist> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472626>
<mup> Bug #1472626 changed: MAAS should provide an easy way to add PPAs on a per-system or per-tag basis <wishlist> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472626>
<mup> Bug #1888284 changed: Configuration for logs in /var/log/maas/rsyslog/ to use SYSID instead of HOSTNAME <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1888284>
<mup> Bug #1889118 opened: The number of heartbeats to fail should be configurable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889118>
<mup> Bug #1889119 opened: Provide the ability to adjust a script's timeout value <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889119>
#maas 2020-07-28
<mup> Bug #1889142 opened: Duplicate IPs in subnet <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889142>
<mup> Bug #1889142 changed: Duplicate IPs in subnet <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889142>
<mup> Bug #1889142 opened: Duplicate IPs in subnet <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889142>
<mup> Bug #1889179 opened: A new KVM overrides the old KVM <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889179>
#maas 2020-07-29
<wpk> Hello maaspeople! Could someone please look at https://gitlab.isc.org/isc-projects/dhcp/-/issues/121 ? I know it's not directly MAAS-related, but isc-dhcp (afaik) is a crucial part of MAAS
<ltrager> wpk: Canonical is maintaining isc-dhcpd. Packaging is done by us, not isc. I'll forward the bug to the rest of the MAAS team.
<ltrager> wpk: Typically Ubuntu tracks packages from Debian. It looks like the reason the package hasn't been updated is that it wasn't updated in Debian.
<wpk> ltrager: thanks
<wpk> (or switch MAAS to Kea :>)
<mup> Bug #1889467 opened: Ability for non-admins to create tags <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889467>
<mup> Bug #1889469 opened: WS API: config for disabling release notifications <api> <blocking-ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889469>
<mup> Bug #1889467 changed: Ability for non-admins to create tags <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889467>
<mup> Bug #1889469 changed: WS API: config for disabling release notifications <api> <blocking-ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889469>
<mup> Bug #1889467 opened: Ability for non-admins to create tags <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889467>
<mup> Bug #1889469 opened: WS API: config for disabling release notifications <api> <blocking-ui> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889469>
<mup> Bug #1888673 changed: maas package doesn't install in focal lxd container <MAAS:Incomplete> <snapd:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1888673>
#maas 2020-07-30
<mup> Bug #1889646 opened: "Sorry, home directories outside of /home are not currently supported." during maas init <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889646>
<mup> Bug #1889651 opened: MAAS CLI command fails after PGSQL password is refused <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889651>
<mup> Bug #1889646 changed: "Sorry, home directories outside of /home are not currently supported." during maas init <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889646>
<mup> Bug #1889651 changed: MAAS CLI command fails after PGSQL password is refused <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889651>
<mup> Bug #1889646 opened: "Sorry, home directories outside of /home are not currently supported." during maas init <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889646>
<mup> Bug #1889651 opened: MAAS CLI command fails after PGSQL password is refused <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889651>
<mup> Bug #1889646 changed: "Sorry, home directories outside of /home are not currently supported." during maas init <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889646>
<mup> Bug #1889651 changed: MAAS CLI command fails after PGSQL password is refused <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889651>
<mup> Bug #1889646 opened: "Sorry, home directories outside of /home are not currently supported." during maas init <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889646>
<mup> Bug #1889651 opened: MAAS CLI command fails after PGSQL password is refused <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889651>
#maas 2020-07-31
<mup> Bug #1889788 opened: MAAS should not require an IPMI Administrator user to commission/deploy a node <seg> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889788>
<mup> Bug #1888993 changed: 2.8 Can't edit curtin files inside maas snap  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1888993>
